# Werbung auf Buffed.de... eigentlich kein Problem, aber...



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2010)

... wenn das jetzt bei jedem Klick im Forum passiert, muss ich wohl doch langsam mal was dagegen unternehmen. Gegen Werbung habe ich nichts. Braucht man ja auch um sich finanzieren zu können. Aber wenn bei jedem Klick im Forum, ja selbst sogar beim Erstellen dieses Beitrags eine Werbung erscheint (Telekom) dann wird auch mir das zu viel. Es nervt einfach nur noch. Jedenfalls werden ich jetzt geeignete Maßnahmen ergreifen um Werbung (effektiv) zu blocken.
Das wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2010)

Meine vollste Zustimmung. Es nervt!


----------



## Grushdak (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß es ja nicht, wie es heute mit der Werbung aussieht -
jedenfalls hat sie mich schon vor Langem so genervt (zudem noch teilweise ?würdige Werbung) -
da ich sie bei mir gänzlich gebannt habe.

Und ja es geht, alles, was mit Werbung zu tun hat, zu blocken. 
Wo ist also das Problem?

greetz


----------



## Stanglnator (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich leider nicht reproduzieren, habt ihr bitte mal einen Screenshot davon? Wenn sowas passiert, müssen wir dem Vermarkter einen Einlauf verpassen...


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2010)

Ein Bild aber gern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieber Grushdak,
ich bin einfach nur fair zu Betreibern einer Webseite, sofern es nicht übertrieben wird und bei jedem Wechsel ein Fenster aufploppt habe ich nichts dagegen.

@ Florian

Jetzt hatte ich es zum Teil nicht mehr. Allerdings wenn es dann da ist, kommt das bei jedem Klick auf einem Beitrag. 10 Minuten später dann wieder bei den nächsten 5 Klicks nicht und dann wider mehrfach hineinander.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Dezember 2010)

Ähm, Dagonzo,

ich glaube es nicht gerade wünschenswert, wenn bewußt versteckte Namen öffentlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Stanglnator (20. Dezember 2010)

Danke fürs Bild, wir lassen es prüfen.


----------



## Firun (20. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ähm, Dagonzo,
> 
> ich glaube es nicht gerade wünschenswert, wenn bewußt versteckte Namen öffentlich gemacht werden.



Schau mal auf mybuffed , da sind die Namen auch alle, sicherlich nicht die höflichste Art aber wer weis, vielleicht kennt man sich privat dann macht man sowas schon mal und wenn nicht naja wie gesagt die Namen stehen auf mybuffed auf der ersten Seite


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Dezember 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht reproduzieren, habt ihr bitte mal einen Screenshot davon? Wenn sowas passiert, müssen wir dem Vermarkter einen Einlauf verpassen...



Hab dasselbe Problem. Wenn ich "neue Beiträge" anklicke kommts bei JEDER einzelnen Seite.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2010)

wie lange braucht ihr denn um das auf die reihe zu kriegen?


----------



## Stanglnator (21. Dezember 2010)

Wir kriegen das gar nicht auf die Reihe, sondern der Vermarkter. Da wir wie die meisten Webseiten keine eigenen Ad-Server haben, ist das ein externer Dienstleister. Der ist seit gestern informiert und kriegt freundliche Nachhak-Mails von mir...


----------



## Stanglnator (21. Dezember 2010)

Update: Der Banner soll entfernt worden sein. Wer ihn noch findet, möge bitte wieder ein Beweisbild knipsen. Damit kann man den Vermarkter ideal festnageln.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Dezember 2010)

Es scheint weg zu sein. Vielen Dank!


----------



## rogue54 (2. März 2011)

es ist immer noch viel zu viel werbung auf buffed.de. löscht die doch mal..es nervt einfach nur vor sich plötzlich n fettes bild mit rift werbung zu sehen und nicht zu sehen wo man dieses fenster wieder schließt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2011)

Löschen von Werbung ist so eine Sache. Buffed.de muss sich halt über die Werbung mit finanzieren.


----------

